# Saltdogg shpe2000 auger wont work?



## smrservices (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a saltdogg 2yd poly that the auger wont work, I have replaced the auger motor and still nothing?! Was told that it is a wiring problem but vibrator and spinner work fine and I cant find any type of schematic to check wiring. Everything worked fine when we took it off the truck last spring. SOOO i am looking for any and all suggestions that I could try before sinking more money into parts that i don't need!

Thanks!!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

did you hook up the motor directly to 12V to make sure it's running?
open your controller to check for blown fuses on the inside?
Check all your battery connections and wires, maybe caught the wireing and cut sme wires or so.
Check with a volt meter if you have power coming to the auger motor?


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Could be a controller issue. Im on my second one in 3 years...The first one was the older and supposedly better one with the dials..I would try directly powering the auger motor with test leads..Have you tried turning the auger with a 1 1/4" wrench to break it free? I had to do that this season..


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

If the auger can't be turned by hand or with a wrench smoothly I'd replace the bearing on the front side. I just replaced mine and it was relatively easy. Parts were $25.

Test motor with a 12v source, it should kick right on. do you have a test light? Are you getting any power?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

erkoehler;1367237 said:


> If the auger can't be turned by hand or with a wrench smoothly I'd replace the bearing on the front side. I just replaced mine and it was relatively easy. Parts were $25.
> 
> Test motor with a 12v source, it should kick right on. do you have a test light? Are you getting any power?


Ditto. The controller will shut down if there is to much resistance and the front bearing is often neglected. I've seen more then one frozen after setting all summer.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

basher;1367271 said:


> Ditto. The controller will shut down if there is to much resistance and the front bearing is often neglected. I've seen more then one frozen after setting all summer.


If the Auger is seezed the motor still should turn back and forth a little trying to break free. A klicking sound should come from it.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

CGM Inc.;1367409 said:


> If the Auger is seezed the motor still should turn back and forth a little trying to break free. A klicking sound should come from it.


Not always.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

CGM Inc.;1367409 said:


> If the Auger is seezed the motor still *should[/Bsound should .*


*

There's an operative word, I think I would use could but regardless IMHO either he's getting no power at all or the front bearing is locked up tighter then a drum.*


----------

